# Provent Ideas for the Kitchen.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Bologna Meat , what to do with it , is a little salty for my taste in sandwiches so I chop it with some onions, mushrooms, peppers and make a omelet or scramble with cheese(no additional salt) after sautéing the meat/veg in a little oil Easy to take on camping trips, comes in a handy package and if dry makes for instant soup base. Granola is very expensive around my neck of the woods so after drying some fruits I make my own ,is a great snack, trail food or breakfast cereal ,I make bars with it too .I love apple pie and to give them more flavor without the addition of to many spices I cook my apples in Apple/Cinnamon Tea 
just make some tea-1 cup water for tea bag-add apples and sugar and cook till soft, if thickness is desired I mix in a little Tapioca or Arrow Root(preferred for everything that needs thickening),them I just canned it for the next time needed, it actually helps with the flavor; this tea by the way is good for ( *a increase a cell's ability to use glucose by stimulating insulin receptors and blocking the attempts of enzymes to deactivate them, according to the World's Healthiest Foods. A study by the NWFP Agricultural University in Pakistan found that 1 to 6 grams of cinnamon taken daily reduced blood-sugar levels, triglycerides and cholesterol in patients with type 2 diabetes. The addition of cinnamon to apple tea magnifies the fruit's inherent role in metabolizing cholesterol through an added boost of manganese*.)
From the actual article.







Bowl of granola.








Canned Cinnamon/Apple pie mix.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

readytogo said:


> Bologna Meat , what to do with it , is a little salty for my taste in sandwiches so I chop it with some onions, mushrooms, peppers and make a omelet or scramble with cheese(no additional salt) after sautéing the meat/veg in a little oil Easy to take on camping trips, comes in a handy package and if dry makes for instant soup base. Granola is very expensive around my neck of the woods so after drying some fruits I make my own ,is a great snack, trail food or breakfast cereal ,I make bars with it too .I love apple pie and to give them more flavor without the addition of to many spices I cook my apples in Apple/Cinnamon Tea
> just make some tea-1 cup water for tea bag-add apples and sugar and cook till soft, if thickness is desired I mix in a little Tapioca or Arrow Root(preferred for everything that needs thickening),them I just canned it for the next time needed, it actually helps with the flavor; this tea by the way is good for ( *a increase a cell's ability to use glucose by stimulating insulin receptors and blocking the attempts of enzymes to deactivate them, according to the World's Healthiest Foods. A study by the NWFP Agricultural University in Pakistan found that 1 to 6 grams of cinnamon taken daily reduced blood-sugar levels, triglycerides and cholesterol in patients with type 2 diabetes. The addition of cinnamon to apple tea magnifies the fruit's inherent role in metabolizing cholesterol through an added boost of manganese*.)
> From the actual article.
> View attachment 6836
> ...


RTG the Granola and Apple/Cinnamon look and sound great, but I absolutely, most certainly despise Bologna. Sorry man, can't go there.


----------

